# Home Depot unable to cut insulation foam sheets?



## chipset35

For years, I would go to Home Depot or Lowe's to buy the pink or blue insulation sheets for my layout, that we all seem to use.
I would always ask the guy to cut it for me and they would throw the large sheet up on their big machine and zip zip, I would get it cut into 4 quarters.

I only recall one time, where a worker insisted on cutting it right then and there with a box cutter.

So today, for the first time in about 2 years, I asked the Home Depot guy to cut the sheet 4 quarters like I always do.
He refused, saying it is Home Depot policy now, for the customer to buy the sheet first, and then after check out the cashier will offer to lend you a box cutter to cut it yourself at the cash register after check out.

He refused to elaborate on the reason, but when I asked the elderly lady at the cashier, she seemed at first perplexed and thought it odd, then she stated as her opinion that it might gunk up the saw in some way or was hazardous?

Anyone know?

Lowes where I live no longer sells those sheets.....


----------



## Joe Hohmann

In Oct., I bought a pack of 4 pink Quarter Sheets from either Home Depot or Lowes (I forget which). These were pre-packed, but at a premium price.


----------



## Lehigh74

I get it at Home Depot and cut about 2 feet off the 2X8 sheet using a square and a razor knife so it fits nicely in the car.

I can understand why they wouldn't want to cut it with a saw at Home Depot. It puts off pink dust that is statically charged and sticks to everything. It makes a mess. You also really don't want it in your lungs so there may be an OSH issue there.

It also can mess up your blade. If they have a panel saw, it shouldn't be a problem. I use a table saw and a few times, I didn't feed it perfectly straight. When that happens, the foam melts itself onto the blade and / or the piece goes flying across the room. Even though I have a rudimentary dust collection set up, the foam still flies so I wear a dust mask.


----------



## chipset35

Joe Hohmann said:


> In Oct., I bought a pack of 4 pink Quarter Sheets from either Home Depot or Lowes (I forget which). These were pre-packed, but at a premium price.


Yep, I use those as well.



Lehigh74 said:


> I get it at Home Depot and cut about 2 feet off the 2X8 sheet using a square and a razor knife so it fits nicely in the car.
> 
> I can understand why they wouldn't want to cut it with a saw at Home Depot. It puts off pink dust that is statically charged and sticks to everything. It makes a mess. You also really don't want it in your lungs so there may be an OSH issue there.
> 
> It also can mess up your blade. If they have a panel saw, it shouldn't be a problem. I use a table saw and a few times, I didn't feed it perfectly straight. When that happens, the foam melts itself onto the blade and / or the piece goes flying across the room. Even though I have a rudimentary dust collection set up, the foam still flies so I wear a dust mask.


That explains it, makes sense.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you've ever cut foam with a power saw, you'd know why they don't want to cut it!  As stated, it makes a huge mess! For the modular layout modules, we use foam for a lot of stuff, and we do cut it with a jigsaw as a rule. The mess has to be seen to be believed, and Mr. Shop Vac gets a lot of use!


----------



## Volphin

It does get messy, that's for sure. They won't cut it at my HD either.


----------



## raleets

About two years ago I sweet-talked the HD manager into cutting a sheet of 1" pink foam in half for me on their big saw. It was only after I explained it was for a model train layout that he caved in, but I doubt if they would do it again.
The saw and cutting area wasn't pretty when it was finished!
'Nuff said,
Bob


----------



## chipset35

raleets said:


> About two years ago I sweet-talked the HD manager into cutting a sheet of 1" pink foam in half for me on their big saw. It was only after I explained it was for a model train layout that he caved in, but I doubt if they would do it again.
> The saw and cutting area wasn't pretty when it was finished!
> 'Nuff said,
> Bob


That is interesting, because I usually tell them that as well, except this time.
I should have! Being a model railroader inside a Home Depot has clout!


----------



## bluecomet400

Just my $.02, I've had real good luck cutting foam with my Fein Multi-Master. This tool is extremely versatile and is a must-have for anyone doing home repairs and/or building a layout.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Vince,
I don't know why I hadn't thought of it, but after reading some comments, I can see why Home Depot wouldn't want to cut it.

Bluecomet400,
I never heard of the Fein Multimaster before, but it looks like a great tool. The video says 70% less vibration. I don't know what they are comparing it to, but I have to use power tools sparingly, as the vibration really does a number on my bad hands. I will have to look into it some more. Thank you.


----------



## bluecomet400

Bluecomet400,
I never heard of the Fein Multimaster before, but it looks like a great tool. The video says 70% less vibration. I don't know what they are comparing it to, but I have to use power tools sparingly, as the vibration really does a number on my bad hands. I will have to look into it some more. Thank you. 



The Multimaster is an amazing little power tool. I bought mine about 9 years ago for one small job, and since then I've used it on countless projects. The only drawback I can think of is the cost of the blades--but at least they offer attractive financing on them.


----------



## cole226

last time I needed a piece of foam and was in the car instead of truck, I took a utility knife and cut it in half. never even thought about trying to get them to cut it.:stroke:
I know I was back home before I could have gotten anyone in the store to do it.:eyes:


----------



## Steamfan77

I agree with Bluecomet400, Fein makes some excellent tools. I have their shop vac, and it's well made, and quiet. Never had an issue with it in over fifteen years of service.

Andy


----------



## Peter Herron

*2X8 sheets of foam*

Our HD and Lowes carry the 2X8 sheets which will slide right over the the lowered passenger seat back into the wheelwell allowing me to close the hatch. Pisses the dog off though!

Peter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

4 x 8 sheets is what the roof rack is for.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> 4 x 8 sheets is what the roof rack is for.


Works without a roof rack too. 









If you have a roof rack you have to watch the wind when hauling foam sheets up top.
They fit nice in my 8' pickup trucks bed. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The one time I had a few 2" sheets on the roof, I also had a 3/4" plywood sheet on top, that helped. Also, you want to position them more to the rear so they're tied down about a foot from the leading edge, this prevents them from trying to fly way. 

Finally, don't drive like an Indy 500 contestant when you're hauling stuff on the roof rack!


----------



## Peter Herron

Gunrunner, I once picked up a bunch of "free" foam off the side of the road. It was somewhat broken but usable for scenery. Now I know how it got there!! 

Peter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I get my "free" foam from a local source as well, cheaper than the HD high priced spread.


----------



## sjm9911

The multmaster tool is now produced by others, fien was the original and expensive. You can get a similar tool for 80 bucks now. And the blades also can be had cheaper when cutting messy stuff I find it better to have a second guy to follow the saw with a shop vac. A lot less mess


----------



## bluecomet400

At the risk of starting a debate on power tool brand loyalty, I highly recommend buying the Fein Multimaster if you're going to get this type of tool. Shortly after I bought mine, other companies came out with their copies for a lot less money, and I felt foolish for spending so much money--until I tried one of the look-a-likes. The Fein is extremely well-made, works very well, and is built to last. And for layout-building purposes, you'll probably find many uses for it other than cutting foam.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

bluecomet400 said:


> At the risk of starting a debate on power tool brand loyalty, I highly recommend buying the Fein Multimaster if you're going to get this type of tool.


Yep, we got that previously.  It does seem to get good reviews.


----------



## laz57

The store should have invested in a hot knife. I have the "tippi Tool" hot wire to cut all my foam for the layout, works great. No Mess.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

For large straight cuts, the hot knife is not all that fast. I think the store has solved their problem, they don't cut it!


----------



## sjm9911

Thats why this is America, we all have opinions I had a Fein when they came out. Unfortunately it needed repair, and the cost was way more then the Rockwell one sold at Lowe's. So, for 89$ 5 or so years ago on sale , I can tell you its as good as the Fein for 300 $ less. There not really knock offs, they just had to wait for the patent to expire. ( same goes for the Roto zips when they came out) So, buy what you will, ill take my 300 savings ( more if you get into the blades) and save it on trains


----------



## seayakbill

When I go to Home Depot for 4x8 sheets of pink foam board I take a 4 foot square and razor knife along. Out at the van I lay the foam board flat in the parking lot, lay the square at the center and run the razor knife, presto 4x4 sheets that are easy to handle.

Bill


----------



## Mark Boyce

sjm9911 said:


> The multmaster tool is now produced by others, fien was the original and expensive. You can get a similar tool for 80 bucks now. And the blades also can be had cheaper when cutting messy stuff I find it better to have a second guy to follow the saw with a shop vac. A lot less mess


That's great! The price is in my budget, for light use I would give it. Thank you.


----------

